# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > General and Miscellaneous Mapping >  Random sketches - Inktober2019

## Lyandra

It's been ages since I've last been here and looking at all the beautiful maps I feel inspired and want to create something myself. I thought that inktober might be a good way for me to get back into mapping. I've decided to try to create a small map for each day of October. We'll see how it goes...  :Wink:  They are probably going to be just quick sketches using traditional media. 

Below you can see my first map. Drawn on a 9x13 cm piece of paper. All constructive criticism is welcome.  :Smile:

----------


## DrWho42

looking good so far! adorable sea monsters  :Very Happy:

----------


## Lyandra

Thanks!  :Smile: 

This time I drew something inspired by a map of the Nordic countries by Olaus Magnus (1555).
https://www.sanderusmaps.com/content...8860-15025.jpg

----------


## Adfor

> Thanks! 
> 
> This time I drew something inspired by a map of the Nordic countries by Olaus Magnus (1555).
> https://www.sanderusmaps.com/content...8860-15025.jpg


In a single day?? Magnificent!

Cheers!

IR

----------


## Lyandra

Thank you!  :Smile: 

My latest map.

----------


## DrWho42

Aw! i love it. i appreciate how the map approximates the style of the time.

----------


## MistyBeee

I'm always fond of this kind of maps, and you give them justice, Lyandra ! Nice work !!  :Smile:

----------


## Kellerica

Oh, these are really cute! You've really nailed the antique style.

----------


## Lyandra

Thank you all so much for your comments! They make my day.  :Smile: 

This time a map inspired by Tove Jansson's beautiful maps of Moominvalley.

----------


## Chashio

These are really pretty, Lyandra  :Smile:

----------


## Larb

Yes, they all look really nice. Inktober is a great excercise I think.

----------


## KMAlexander

I'm digging these.

----------


## Ilanthar

The whole set is excellent! Great job so far.

----------


## Lyandra

> These are really pretty, Lyandra


Thank you Chashio!  :Smile: 




> Yes, they all look really nice. Inktober is a great excercise I think.


Thank you Larb! It is a great exercise. For me the most important goal of this challenge was to get back to mapping and to finish drawing something for a change. I wasn't expecting to have so much fun thinking up different styles I could try out next.  :Wink: 




> I'm digging these.


Thank you KMAlexander!  :Smile: 




> The whole set is excellent! Great job so far.


Thank you Ilanthar! It means a lot.  :Smile: 


I couldn't post over the weekend and then had trouble with my skanner, but thankfully it is working again and I was able to scan each map.

Here are maps from day 5, 6, 7 and 8.

If anyone is interested... Map from day 5 was drawn looking at maps of Finland from the 18th century. Today's map was partly inspired by a map by J. Naronowicz-Naroński from the 17th century (the trees), other elements where inspired by various other maps.

----------


## rdanhenry

I really like the little animals with the tufted tails. Are they based on a real animal or are they fantastical?

----------


## Lyandra

> I really like the little animals with the tufted tails. Are they based on a real animal or are they fantastical?


They are fantastical creatures. I just wanted to draw a stylized, small, cute and a bit antropomorphized creature and this is the result.  :Wink:  I think that I've taken inspiration from many real world animals: e.g. hare, jerboa...

----------


## Lyandra

More from the world of the mouse-like critters. Desolate lands with cities hidden below the surface.

----------


## arsheesh

These are all really lovely pieces.  I especially like the cute animals.  Thanks for sharing.

Cheers,
-Arsheesh

----------


## ChickPea

These are wonderful!

----------


## Kellerica

Cute names on the latest ones!  :Very Happy:  Fun fact, I actually grew up near a place called Kurkela.

These continue to be a delight, I'm always glad to see cartographers jumping in on Inktober.

----------


## J.Edward

All of these are just wonderful pieces, Lyandra  :Very Happy: 
It's been a pleasure to see all of these so far.
Look forward to more this month.  :Smile:

----------


## Lyandra

> These are all really lovely pieces. I especially like the cute animals. Thanks for sharing.


Thank you, Arsheesh! I think I will do more maps with the critters this month, I really enjoy drawing them.  :Wink: 




> These are wonderful!


Thank you, ChickPea! I'm glad you like them.  :Smile: 




> Cute names on the latest ones!  Fun fact, I actually grew up near a place called Kurkela.
> 
> These continue to be a delight, I'm always glad to see cartographers jumping in on Inktober.


Thank you so much, Kellerica! Your comment put a huge smile on my face. It was lovely to get someone from Finland comment on the names, I thought they were cute as well.  :Very Happy:  I think I came up with the name of Kurkela while poring over the 18th century maps of Finland, so it definitely was a real place name I borrowed for my map. I liked how it sounds.  :Wink:  While making the last map I couldn't help myself and looked up some more finnish words, taking care with the meanings, it's such a beautiful language and I love naming features on my maps in it. The people there probably speak it, or something resembling Finnish at least. ^^ 

I'm really happy that I've decided to take part in Inktober this year, I'm really enjoying myself and I think I've learnt a lot along the way... It's often hard for me to keep up, but it is definitely worth it.  :Smile: 




> All of these are just wonderful pieces, Lyandra 
> It's been a pleasure to see all of these so far.
> Look forward to more this month.


Thank you, John!  :Smile:  Your comments give me strength to continue. ^^ I really hope I manage to create more.

----------


## Lyandra

Map of Hakeneia. I might add labels at a later date, but I like how it looks now as well.

----------


## Kellerica

> Thank you so much, Kellerica! Your comment put a huge smile on my face. It was lovely to get someone from Finland comment on the names, I thought they were cute as well.  I think I came up with the name of Kurkela while poring over the 18th century maps of Finland, so it definitely was a real place name I borrowed for my map. I liked how it sounds.  While making the last map I couldn't help myself and looked up some more finnish words, taking care with the meanings, it's such a beautiful language and I love naming features on my maps in it. The people there probably speak it, or something resembling Finnish at least. ^^


It's interesting to see one's native be so inspiring to people who haven't grown up surrounded by it. I feel almost flattered!  :Very Happy: 
Let me know if I can ever help with translating things!  :Smile:  Finnish doesn't always fare well with automatic translators due to the grammar's oddities.

And nice work on the latest one, I love how the rivers look here!

----------


## delgondahntelius

Awesome job. I love it!!

Del

----------


## Chashio

I love the little ears and the backpack  :Very Happy:  
These are wonderful sketches!

----------


## Lyandra

> It's interesting to see one's native be so inspiring to people who haven't grown up surrounded by it. I feel almost flattered! 
> Let me know if I can ever help with translating things!  Finnish doesn't always fare well with automatic translators due to the grammar's oddities.
> 
> And nice work on the latest one, I love how the rivers look here!


I think it has to do with not understanding the meaning of the words, one then tends to focus more on how each word sounds  unlike in one's first language... There we are just too used to the sounds and listening only for the meaning. Or that's part of it at least. Though fascination with something different and unknown probably plays a huge part as well...  :Smile: 
Thank you so much for offering to help with translations, that's very kind of you! I just might find the courage to try to construct more difficult place names now that I know I have someone to consult.  :Very Happy:  Until now I've been using only simple nouns out of fear of making silly mistakes or creating names that will scare off all native speakers. ^^ You are right, the automatic translators are a nightmare if you want to be sure that what you've written makes sense, it's probably even worse with more difficult languages like Finnish...

And thank you for your comment on my last map!




> Awesome job. I love it!!


Thank you, Del!  :Smile: 




> I love the little ears and the backpack  
> These are wonderful sketches!


Thank you, Chashio! The critters are always fun to draw.  :Very Happy:

----------


## jshoer

These are all amazing. I'm astonished that you do each in a day!

They almost string together into a story...

----------


## Ilanthar

Excellent! And I'm with Joseph about your speed  :Surprised: .
Keep them going  :Wink: .

----------

